# Problem installing RideSense sensor on Defy Composite



## patrickn (Jun 11, 2014)

*Problem installing Ride Sense sensor on Defy Composite*

I recently purchased a 2014 Defy Composite 2 which they claim is Ride Sense ready. Yesterday, I attempted to install the Ride Sense sensor that I ordered from my LBS, but had no luck. The antenna-type appendage that is supposed to fit into the hole in the frame would not fit and I felt I was close to breaking it off. It appears that my Defy Composite 2 is not compatible with this particular Ride Sense sensor (ANT+). Are there different versions of this sensor? The instructions mention the Defy Advanced but not Defy Composite and Giant's web site states "Compatible with 2012+ Advanced and Advanced SL Giant road bikes."

I called by LBS about this issue and will take bike and sensor in to have them try next chance I get. Better them break it trying than me. I can't imagine it's really this difficult to get that thing installed.

Has anyone tried installing an ANT+ Ride Sense sensor on a 2014 Defy Composite?


----------



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear this< just installed RideSense on my 2013 Defy Composite 2 today with no issues. It took a little pressure to push the cadence arm into the hole but I did go and never felt that anything would break. Only thing I did not like I had to use the supplied crank arm magnet which zip ties on, I have been using the small round magnets that stick to the peddle stud I feel these are cleaner but the would not work with ride sense.

Play it safe and have LBS take a look.


----------



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 2014 Defy Advanced at it was a PITA to get mounted. I found that if I angled the sensor it slipped right in. Rjnear try a stronger magnet. I also use a magnet stuck to the back of the pedal spindle and it works like a charm.


----------



## patrickn (Jun 11, 2014)

I tried every possible angle and it definitely didn't slip right in for me. If I ever do get it installed, I wonder how easy it is to remove when it's time to change the battery.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm about to change the battery on my ride sense tomorrow. You're scaring me haha.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

this was actually real easy. Just as easy as my duotrap.

Angle the ridesense 45 degrees from the chainstay. Then push it up, betting the bolt to line up.


----------



## patrickn (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, even my LBS could not get it in until one half of the cadence sensor arm cover popped off (lengthwise). Then, of course, it slipped right in. He left it installed like that. There must be a manufacturing defect in the hole for that sensor on my bike. He also had to build up the cadence magnet to get it closer to the sensor before the Ride Sense would detect it. It doesn't appear that Giant has this Ride Sense system perfectly engineered.

I received a Wahoo RFLKT+ bike computer today, got it set up and installed, and everything seems to work great.


----------



## CaptFanta (Aug 8, 2014)

*same problem but easily fixed*

hi

Im guessing your LBS sorted this for you. I had the same problem but it was easily remedied. There was some excess paint and/or carbon sticking to the inside of the hole where the pointed end goes in. All i did was snap it off with a tool and in it went.

- andrew



patrickn said:


> I recently purchased a 2014 Defy Composite 2 which they claim is Ride Sense ready. Yesterday, I attempted to install the Ride Sense sensor that I ordered from my LBS, but had no luck. The antenna-type appendage that is supposed to fit into the hole in the frame would not fit and I felt I was close to breaking it off. It appears that my Defy Composite 2 is not compatible with this particular Ride Sense sensor (ANT+). Are there different versions of this sensor? The instructions mention the Defy Advanced but not Defy Composite and Giant's web site states "Compatible with 2012+ Advanced and Advanced SL Giant road bikes."
> 
> I called by LBS about this issue and will take bike and sensor in to have them try next chance I get. Better them break it trying than me. I can't imagine it's really this difficult to get that thing installed.
> 
> Has anyone tried installing an ANT+ Ride Sense sensor on a 2014 Defy Composite?


----------

